# Kadees for USA Trains 0-6-0T Dockside



## trainhead (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anybody made this conversion? If so, did you retain the long coupler mounting arm that came with the loco, or did you body mount or ???. Any differences between front and rear?


The long metal coupler arm that comes from USA Trains is certainly sturdy enough, but it has way too much up-and-down slop. If I shim it to remove the slop, it may not move so freely. 



Body mounting with a draft gear box is a possibility but I've seen better bodies for coupler mounting. If someone body-mounted the Kadees, did they hold okay on tight turns?


Suggestions? Thanks.

-----

Happy holidays!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one, have not converted it yet, will go body mount Kadees. 

With such a short loco, body mounts should be no problem. Body mounts work fine on 40' box cars and 8' diameter curves, so you should have no problems unless you had only 4' diameter curves. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I used KD #1779. No problem negotiating LGB 1500 curves. see http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember now! That is a very nice install Jim! 

Greg


----------

